# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## MB6

Mijn naam is marianne (45) uit Haarlem en door te surfen op internet kwam ik per toeval hier. Ik ben niet zo goed met de pc dus ik hoop dit vlug onder controle te krijgen. Ik heb altijd een site gewilt dat ik kan kijken en lezen wat andere bezig houd, waar je op kunt reageren en eventueel nieuwe mensen leert kennen. Als ik dan een doelgroep kan kiezen dan is dit een hele mooie. Met gezondheid bezig zijn en lekker leven want dat is ook wat ik wil! (wie niet trouwens) 
Ik heb een man, 2 kids, meisje 13, jongen 16. Ik werk van huis uit en probeer lekker te genieten zo af en toe met vriendinnen terrasje pikken. Ook organiseer ik vaak dingen om weer nieuwe mensen te leren kennen en zo door te stromen. Ben nu bezig bijvoorbeeld met het zoeken van 6 mensen zodat we allemaal het zelfde boek kunnen lezen en dan half April een themamiddag laten komen bij mij thuis over dat boek. (titel is geld, kracht, liefde van Sunny Nederlof) Groeien op elk vlak! Gezellige praatmiddag en eventueel oefeningen samen. 
Ander keertje verzin ik weer wat anders en zo geniet ik lekker.
Meer weet ik niet zo gauw nu te vertellen. Ik ga kijken wat hier allemaal te lezen is en ik heb al 1 dagboek verhaal geschreven omdat ik iets zag staan over depressie. Het verhaal kwam in me op en dacht..........mooi, wie weet hebben andere daar weer wat aan.

Fijne dag verder, liefs Marianne

----------


## jolanda27

Marianne,
Welkom op deze site. Hoop dat je er veel voldoening uit kunt halen. Maar wat ik zo over je lees ben je al aardig goed op de weg. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Marianne....welkom.....
veel knusheid en gezelligheid enz op MediCity...
kostbaar dat je 2 kinderen hebt.... :Wink: 
veel plezier met de bespreking van het boek, een leuk idee als je allemaal van lezen houd....
in Haarlem heb ik lang geleden stage gelopen....ik weet van de stad niet veel...wel denk ik aan de St Bavo kerk...prettige dag verder....
Groeten van Elisabeth... :Smile:

----------


## MB6

> Hallo Marianne....welkom.....
> veel knusheid en gezelligheid enz op MediCity...
> kostbaar dat je 2 kinderen hebt....
> veel plezier met de bespreking van het boek, een leuk idee als je allemaal van lezen houd....
> in Haarlem heb ik lang geleden stage gelopen....ik weet van de stad niet veel...wel denk ik aan de St Bavo kerk...prettige dag verder....
> Groeten van Elisabeth...


Hallo Elisabeth,

Wat een ontzettend lief welkom!!!
Voor het lezen van het boek heb ik net al 1 aanmeldig gekregen van een dement vrouwtje van 73!!! Aan de telefoon kwam ik al nniet van haar af maar toen ik het boek ging brenegn hield ze me helemaal aan de praat!!! Oeps, ik hoop dat dat niet gaat lastig worden op de themadag. Wel een oefening voor mij om de groep te leiden zodat we allemaal naar elkaar kunnen luisteren. Tja, iedereen was welkom op die middag en het was niet leeftijd gebonden dus.......
Leuk dat je in Haarlem heb stage gelopen, ik woon er al mijn hele leven.
Groetjes Marianne

----------


## Elisabeth9

Grappig wat je zegt Marianne over die oudere dame...weet je zeker dat ze dement is???? pfffffffffffffff dan kan het nog een klus worden, maar aan de andere kant is het ook wel spannend en interessant waarom "zij" (de dame) zich aanmeldde...ha,ha,....dat gaat gezellig worden die bespreking....leuk juist al die verschillende mensen....leven in de brouwerij zullen we maar zeggen....ik hoor graag hoe dat afloopt over een tijdje.... :Big Grin:  succes ermee in April....

jij woont je hele leven in Haarlem, dat is mooi, mijn grootmoeder is er geboren.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ook bijzonder...ik werkte toen in een bejaardenhuis ofzo wat beheerd en geleidt werd door nonnen.....ik denk dat ik een jaar of 16 a17 jaar was...ik heb er veel gezien en geleerd....het was hard werken, ik kan mij wel herrinneren dat ik erg vrolijk was en dat we ons moesten gedragen..... :Big Grin:  ha,ha,....ach ja dat zal zo zijn....
fijne dag maar weer...
Groetjesssssss

----------

